# Jesus Speaks to Heads of Households, Part 1



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jan 26, 2010)

Are you the head of a household, the pastor of a church, or do you hope to be in this role one day? Then you might find this brief post by Pastor John Reuther helpful. 

Jesus Speaks to Heads of Households, Part 1


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a good mirror to examine myself in. What kind of treasure I am bringing out is a fruit all can see.


----------

